# Ceramic buildings



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

I just bought a large quantity of ceramic buildings at a yard sale. Would anyone know what I could use to protect them from the weather? Thank you


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

If they were fired to a high temp they will be fine, other wise they will fall apart eventually.


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

I am just wondering if there is anything I can spray them with to protect them from the weather


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Like Jerry said, "high fired", i.e. ceramic, virtually indestructible outside, like ceramic tile, no spray needed.

"fired" in the sun, like the cheap red "fired clay", nothing will really help, they are porous and not strong.... waste of time...

Greg


----------



## jody (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok thanks everyone


----------

